# Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension contribs



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

Hi all,
I'm just wondering what the position with this is.

I was a salaried employee with the HSE for 3-4 years, going back 7+years ago or so. Since then , I have been self employed.

I contacted the HSE a few times over the past re pension contributions, but I didn't get much of a  response, and I don't think I have anything in writing.

Does anyone know what the position with my pension contributions from that time would be? What normally happens with pension contributions if someone goes from PAYE to self-employed?

Are they stored up for the future, and do I need to get something in writing from the salaries department of the HSE..This is one thing I had forgotten about, and I wonder if I should be doing something about it?

I suspect that the sum of moey involved is small, but if there is something I should do, I'd prefer to get on the case now.

Thanks for any opinions

Nicola


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Apr 2009)

*Re: Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension cont*

If you were a member of the HSE superannuation (Defined Benefit) pension scheme, when you left you should have received a "Leaving Service Options" letter, which lays out your options.  This should tell you that at retirement age, you're entitled to a small lump sum and a small pension, or you can transfer the equivalent cash value into another pension arrangement if you want.  (Second option is rarely advisable as you give up on State guarantees.)  

Your periods of employment with HSE and self-employment are not really connected in terms of private pension funding.


----------



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

*Re: Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension cont*

Thanks Liam,
I will need to check excatly what the situation is. I didn't get any documentation on leaving, and I'm not sure if I was on a defined benefit scheme, I think I was employed by the 'health board ' at the time

Nicola


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Apr 2009)

*Re: Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension cont*

Hi Nicola, 

Your former employer should be able to provide you with a copy of your Leaving Service Options document on request.  The HSE rarely refer to their Defined Benefit pension arrangements in those terms - they're generally referred to as superannuation schemes, so that's probably the best term to use if enquiring.


----------



## NicolaM (20 Apr 2009)

*Re: Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension cont*

Thanks once more Liam for replying. I'll get on to them to ask re superannuation.

Nicola


----------



## Tentman (23 Apr 2009)

*Re: Salaried for a number of years with HSE, now self employed,?previous pension cont*

Just remember that they are probably snowed under with requests from VERs at the moment. But they are legally obliged to furnish you with details of your contributions and entitlements paid and due at the time of your leaving. If you left in recent years, then it is likely that you will have a Preserved Benefit. This will be payable to you in the form of a small pension when you reach 60/65. If you enter the public/civil service anytime in the future, the HSE service can be added to whatever years you would accrue later. If you find that you do not have a Preserved Benefit, make sure you clarify how much superannuation you had contributed. You may be entitled to a refund.


----------

